# A few questions about my 86' 300zx, People with GTS Clear headlight covers... and...



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Great.... just great... just what I need, a 17 year old with no job, no insurance, and now a broken power steering pump. 

LOL

freaking crap... man, this sucks.

Remember when I posted a thread 1-2 days ago about my steering being very hard, well it looks like the "whining" sound came from my power steering pump. I need a new one.
I was getting my routine 3000 mile oil change and the guys flushed out all the oil in my car, and one guy installed a filter while another was putting oil in the engine. Anyways, the guy put the 10W40 oil in the engine and left to work on another car. The owner came out from his workshop or office or whatever you call it, and started putting oil, 4 MORE quarts in my engine. I had a total of 8 quarts in the motor!!!
Poor VG30E. The owner diagnosed the mistake and was forced to flush out all the oil, and told me I got a "free engine flush". I was like cool whatever. Anyways, thats when I found out that my power steering pump to OEM specs costed me $513, and $91 labor as well. Resulting in more than a $600 receipt. I was like are you out of your mind!!! So I made the guy call the local Stealership [dealership] and they quoted $300 for a new pump, sounds even better!! $400 is ALWAYS better than $600 especially if it takes you literally more than 2 months to save for it or more.

My car has more problems that I need.

Now if you guys could help me out with a few questions.

Owners of the GTS Clear headlight covers, would you please show me pictures of what it looks like as well as how its installed [glue, tape, nails, etc..] cause im really eager to find out, because im ordering tomorrow.

Also I took off the plate under the steering wheel, its not the plate, i forgot the word, lol, but the spot under the steering wheel that you take off to unhook the harness for the "lights down" but on effect [lazy eye effect] :dumbass: 

I dont know where the harness is located, i have no clue, there are like 1000 harnesses. :fluffy: 

Also for christmas my mom is getting me a new radio, cause at the moment I dont got a radio, I dont even got freaking speakers!!! and all the wiring is screwed up from the previous owner, so what im asking is that if I purchased my own stereo and speakers will bestbuy, cartoys, or whatever company that does "free installs with cd player purchase" install it all for me including new wiring ALL throughout the car for free?
Is it there job to do that or something, cause I wouldnt mind letting them have my car for a few hours. heh


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You don't want that headlight covers they tend to fly off and are cheaply made. As for the pump just save up and buy it and if you can't do the work yourself then pay someone. 

And it is I have NOT I got.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I've got an extra power steering pump lying around...It's yours if you want it. I'd check to see that it will work becuase my car is an 85 turbo...I bought it because I thought mine was bad, but it turns out my rack is the problem. I bought it used, off a running car, and haven't put it on mine ever.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You don't want that headlight covers they tend to fly off and are cheaply made. As for the pump just save up and buy it and if you can't do the work yourself then pay someone.
> 
> And it is I have NOT I got.


what the HELL?

"and it is i have not i got"?

what in gods name are you, were you smoking?

...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> what the HELL?
> 
> "and it is i have not i got"?
> 
> ...


It gives him the illusion he's better than other people by correcting their sentence structuring skills. Or maybe he's just in English composition class, like me......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It gives him the illusion he's better than other people by correcting their sentence structuring skills. Or maybe he's just in English composition class, like me......


HAHA or I was an AP student all through high school, and now in college I am dissapointed by the poor diction and syntax that everyone uses. Yet it does not make me feel any better then anyone; so I am not correcting grammar to feel better about myself, more or less so I don't go nuts trying to read things.

Grow up kid don't take things so hard. Take note of your mistakes and don't make them in the future. 

It would be more properly put "Who in Gods name are you?"; I am just another person meandering throughout life, and that is all I am. Don't change between what and were in a sentence when addressing a person. It is incorrect diction. Similar to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd person errors. 

I don't smoke anything, to me that lowers a persons IQ. If I had been smoking something I probably wouldn't of noticed your poor English usage.

So just lighten up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHA or I was an AP student all through high school, and now in college I am dissapointed by the poor diction and syntax that everyone uses. Yet it does not make me feel any better then anyone; so I am not correcting grammar to feel better about myself, more or less so I don't go nuts trying to read things.
> 
> Grow up kid don't take things so hard. Take note of your mistakes and don't make them in the future.
> 
> ...


 I feel you, bro. Don't forget the average age of the people we are dealing with , though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I feel you, bro. Don't forget the average age of the people we are dealing with , though.


Haha yeah, but at 17 I was far more educated then he seems to be on the subject of cars and English. Heck most people would have gone crazy if they knew that I was 16 when I was telling them how to fix their cars and telling them all sorts of things about the Z31. I guess I just read alot and I retain it; plus I do alot of work on cars so that might help to (but in all as a Newbie instead of asking questions I searched and I read up on things. It is unbelievable the things you can simply learn by searching; heck I must of gone through and read all that I could on Z31.com countless times. Even though I never post there I must say for me that site was the best learning tool possible.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I help out quite a bit and what do you know I just became of age for a PERMIT about 6 months ago.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I help out quite a bit and what do you know I just became of age for a PERMIT about 6 months ago.


Your still 15?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Your still 15?



That would be correct.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your younger then my little brother. So that makes you a Sophomore in HS right?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Your younger then my little brother. So that makes you a Sophomore in HS right?


That would be correct again.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Now I don't feel so bad being young..I'm a senior in HS and 18. I helped out our friend here with a powersteering pump. $50 shipped...If anyone needs a used alternator..i've got one


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Now I don't feel so bad being young..I'm a senior in HS and 18. I helped out our friend here with a powersteering pump. $50 shipped...If anyone needs a used alternator..i've got one


Actually what I need is a battery. Mine's been deep cycled one too many times. Tested out ok on Autozones thingamatron, but all batteries test out good 5 minutes after you turn off the car.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Actually what I need is a battery. Mine's been deep cycled one too many times. Tested out ok on Autozones thingamatron, but all batteries test out good 5 minutes after you turn off the car.....


Very True. Let that sucker sit over night when it hasn't been charged.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

check your local autoparts store....I got mine new for like $30....cheap, but it works


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My definition of cycle the battery.

Let the stereo run it down (10 mins) then crank up the car somehow. Ex. push start.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> check your local autoparts store....I got mine new for like $30....cheap, but it works


Really? Check the local auto parts store? No kidding, I didn't know they carried that stuff.....  :crazy: 



 Anyhow, I was asking people on here if they had a good battery to part with, but I wonder how shipping on something like that works....


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

[  Anyhow, I was asking people on here if they had a good battery to part with, but I wonder how shipping on something like that works....[/QUOTE]

I don't know about shipping an object that heavy.. What do batteries weigh? like 25lbs...shipping would be around the same price as a new battery...And maybe the postoffice would have a problem with shipping a battery, cause it could be corrosive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> [  Anyhow, I was asking people on here if they had a good battery to part with, but I wonder how shipping on something like that works....


I don't know about shipping an object that heavy.. What do batteries weigh? like 25lbs...shipping would be around the same price as a new battery...And maybe the postoffice would have a problem with shipping a battery, cause it could be corrosive.[/QUOTE]


True. However I think gell cell batteries can be shipped without difficulty. I was thinking about getting an Optima as an upgrade.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know about shipping an object that heavy.. What do batteries weigh? like 25lbs...shipping would be around the same price as a new battery...And maybe the postoffice would have a problem with shipping a battery, cause it could be corrosive.
> 
> 
> True. However I think gell cell batteries can be shipped without difficulty. I was thinking about getting an Optima as an upgrade.


Dude you could tell all da mad tyte ricers that you have a red top.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah dawg the red top = da sheit and 50 WHP!


----------

